# Design Layout for 4 color process Plastisol



## kornekopia (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, I would like to order 4 color process plastisols. I have a 16x20 heat press and I am using adobe photoshop to create my design. My question is what is the best or recommended size to create my design for a platisol transfer on t-shirts.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

As near the desired print size as you can make it and as high resolution as you can send. God Bless.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make sure to check art requirements of the transfer company before designing.


----------

